# Glidden Professional Wash System



## midatlanticpaintguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Any of you guys tried this new wash/recycle unit?

www.thinkimpactnow.com


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

we used to take old paint, add it to 55 gallon drums and add something that was like cat liter to it. That is how ICI used to get rid of old paint, or cans that were bent and leaking. I haven't seen this before though.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Cool


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

i want one.....all the ici's closed in my area....booo.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I saw the ad on the back of apc this past month and it had me wondering as well. Looks promising but I imagine you will have to trade a left nut to afford that trash can contraption. I have two so I can afford it. Let me know how it works.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

How much $$$?


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

contacted glidden through their website to see how much and where i could get it and when.....that was saturday...still no response.....


----------



## Enviro (Feb 11, 2011)

Guys, If anyone is still keen to get info on this product, I can arrange a rep to call you in your area or give you a number of someone who looks after the product in Glidden. Cheers, Mark


----------



## GreenPainters (Jun 15, 2011)

*Professional Waste Water Units*

Yes, this unit was developed in Australia and has been fairly succesful. Hundreds of professional contractors use it, especially on major sites.
However, it has developed a reputation of having high overheads because the chemicals used to seperate the solids are made a secret by the manufacturer, and so painters pay a premium to buy them.

You can actually make your own very simply for about $180, and use aluminium sulphite as the floccing agent. You can buy flocculent in almost any hardware store or pool shop.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Do you have directions on how to make my own?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15328698

Here is a link to a test of chemicals for this purpose. It looks like by raising the pH after mixing in the aluminum sulfate we can do even better. I have my next project figured out!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Dean, can you share your experiences after?
Now, if we can get your type of shop in Toronto.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

GreenPainters said:


> Yes, this unit was developed in Australia and has been fairly succesful. Hundreds of professional contractors use it, especially on major sites.
> However, it has developed a reputation of having high overheads because the chemicals used to seperate the solids are made a secret by the manufacturer, and so painters pay a premium to buy them.
> 
> You can actually make your own very simply for about $180, and use aluminium sulphite as the floccing agent. You can buy flocculent in almost any hardware store or pool shop.


Make your own what? system? 
Share please.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

George Z said:


> Dean, can you share your experiences after?
> Now, if we can get your type of shop in Toronto.


I will let everyone know once I try stuff out. I will be working on a plan and hopefully start implementing later this summer.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks to this earlier post, I was able to find a video of Gliddens's paint wash system. http://www.gliddenprofessional.com/washSystemVid2


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

So..
how do 'yall want to do this..
have the big tank-thing at your shop, and "tote everything dirty" home ??

Or, would you rather have something smaller, to "live" on the trailer,
and "process everything on-site", ..before you leave the job ??


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I kind of like this one for the trailer http://www.gliddenprofessional.com/washSystemVid3


----------



## robapeterson (Jun 8, 2011)

We are looking at building a trailer set up for each of our crews. In addition to a washing station we would have an area to collect excess paint that cannot be re-used by the customer. Part of our business is taking in waste paint and recycling it into new, usable product.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

i have also rid of leftovers by pouring paints in 5gal bucket, buying an inexpensive bag of concrete mix adding some mix stir around with big paint stick till uniform, let it be till hardened, dispose of properly.


----------



## Patrick K (Jan 1, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I will let everyone know once I try stuff out. I will be working on a plan and hopefully start implementing later this summer.


If you try this please share the results with us. This would be pretty fascinating.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Still would like to, but has not happened yet. Eventually, I hope.


----------

